# Check this out :)



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

This is my mini dachshund Dougie and his unlikely best friend Ducky  Ducky's was the only one that hatched and his mom was killed by neighborhood kids the same day. My grandpa managed to catch the little guy in some tall grass around the pond all alone. I went and got Ducky and cared for him and raised him inside. It was love at first site between him and Dougie .


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

LOL!! That's really funny!

I noticed your dog is not fixed, how the heck do you keep him with you!?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> LOL!! That's really funny!
> 
> I noticed your dog is not fixed, how the heck do you keep him with you!?


Before we got him a play mate/ mate (a female mini dachshund)he had a stuffed animal that he drug around everywhere and humped ....lol......and we have chain link fence all the way around our 12 acres. He roams wherever he wants on the property. Now that he has a mate they are inseparable . After they have the experience of parenthood they are both going to be fixed


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

How cute! Love it! Wish my ducks were more like that, but they always turn out to be weird......


None of my dogs are fixed, they stay at the house.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Awe.too sweet...Love to see unlikely relationships like that lol


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I kept Ducky until he outgrew his pool. I don't have a pond so I found him a great home with a nice lady that has more ducks and a fenced in little pond. Dougie was very sad when Ducky left. So I managed to convince my husband that he needed a companion and was able to get him a girl friend


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

They're so cute!!!
My dogs would just eat our ducks.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

AmyBoogie said:


> They're so cute!!!
> My dogs would just eat our ducks.


I have a few hens that get over the fence every morning to hang out with my 13 yr old Rottweiler in his dog house. They share his water and his food and have even layed an egg on his cushion .And he doesn't mind at all. I just have to clean his house pretty regular to get the feathers out


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I just wished they got along that good with my goats... The dogs hate the goats because the goats hate the dogs. Whenever the dogs go to the fence to check them out they stomp and butt through it so they don't care for them


----------

